# Conexión Bridge de autoradio Pioneer de 50W



## alexanderchagas (Oct 26, 2009)

¿Cómo están?
Tengo una autorradio pioneer conectada a dos parlantes de 6 x 9 pulgadas pioneer (1200w RMS) y en el tercer canal un subwoofer de 10 pulgadas Sony Xplod (1200w RMS), por lo que como se daran cuenta el subwofer no estará rindiendo como deviera. de todas formas estoy bastante conforme con el rendimiento y quiero evitar el uso de amplificadores.
¿Puede conectarse la autoradio pioneer en bridge? parausar dos canales en el subwoofer.

Muchas gracias compañeros. Un abrazo.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 26, 2009)

Estás pidiendo peras, y tenés un olmo en el jardín.
Por otro lado, esos 1200W RMS... ¿Tenés idea de cuánto te están mintiendo con esa potencia?

En serio, los parlantes esos apuesto doble contra sencillo a que no soportan la potencia que mienten en la etiqueta y el estéreo hace lo que puede hacer un estéreo normal. No pidas magia, que Copperfield anda en otro rubro.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 26, 2009)

alexanderchagas dijo:


> ¿Cómo están?
> Tengo una autorradio pioneer conectada a dos parlantes de 6 x 9 pulgadas pioneer (1200w RMS) y en el tercer canal un subwoofer de 10 pulgadas Sony Xplod (1200w RMS), por lo que como se daran cuenta el subwofer no estará rindiendo como deviera. de todas formas estoy bastante conforme con el rendimiento y quiero evitar el uso de amplificadores.
> ¿Puede conectarse la autoradio pioneer en bridge? parausar dos canales en el subwoofer.
> 
> Muchas gracias compañeros. Un abrazo.



De que se puede, se puede, pero tienes que modificar la circuiteria interna de los alrededores del IC. Si es de 4 Canales, puedes dejar L-R y los otros 2 en puente para hacer L+R. Es muy complicado el asunto, los autoradios de ahora tienen todos los componentes en formato SMD ( http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tecnología_de_montaje_superficial ) así que una intervención no es nada facil no si sabes lo que haces ni como hacerlo.
Si no quieres hechar a perder tu radio, mejor ahorra para un pequeño amplificador mono, así liberas el woofer del autoestéreo y obtienes mas potencia sin distorción.

Suerte y saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> De que se puede, se puede, .....


Yo no estaría tan seguro, los estéreos actuales ya trabajan con las salida de los integrados en "Puente" y un amplificador en puente no se puede conectar nuevamente en puente.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 26, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo no estaría tan seguro, los estéreos actuales ya trabajan con las salida de los integrados en "Puente" y un amplificador en puente no se puede conectar nuevamente en puente.



Tenés razón, ando viendo unos IC¨s de unos autoestéreos y viendo el diagrama al bloques son en configuracion BTL o algo así!!!.
Creo que ya no se usa mas el TDA2005 Jua jua. Todavía recuerdo cuando se los quitaba a alguno que me regalaban.

Gracias por la "actualización" Fogonazo. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 27, 2009)

Si me vendés esos 6x9  de 1200Wrms te doy un millón de dólares, los trajiste de otro planeta?  jaja
Lo de modificar el estereo estoy seguro que no se puede, porque hoy dia todos los amplificadores trabajan en puente... por eso no se conecta uno de los terminales al chasis o negativo como se hacia antes.
La mayoria usa los TDA, yo también soy de sacarlos de los estereos  fijate en mi canal de YT, hace unos dias armé uno :
http://www.youtube.com/user/fernandoae


----------



## alexanderchagas (Oct 27, 2009)

Si disculpas la potencia que indican los parlantes no es RMS!!!, supongo PMPO...
Entieno que no me queda alternativa que conectarle un modulo para que el subwoofer funcione bien... Muchas gracias compañeros!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 27, 2009)

Si, sin un amplificador no estás aprovechando el subwoofer... si comprás uno avisa y te explico como se conecta, la sección adecuada del cable y demás... saludos


----------

